# cold water changes



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I was told that it doesnt matter if u add water from outside of your house from a co worker. I have been using water from inside of the house that is warm as the water in my tank. does it matter how cold the water is even though im doin 20% water changes?


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

YES it matters. Look at it like this. If you are in the shower and someone dumps a bucket of cold water on you, does it shock you????? Of course it does. I mean it takes like hours for Mr Happy to come back out.








Its even worse for the fish. Keep doing it the way you have been. Your co worker doesnt know what he speaks of.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

even though its 20% cold water that is added?


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

If you have a 10g and your water temp is 25C (~77F) then you substract 20% of your water so now you have 8g of water. If you add 2g of water at 20C (~68F) your overall temp will drop to 24C (~75.2F).

I think its a pretty big drop ...
A drop of 2 F degrees is quite a quick drop ...
Correct me guys if I'm wrong ...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

never thoughtof it that way.... it makes sense. thanks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have a 10g tank with community fish, it had a lot of shi* so i thought just clean a lot of water. while cleaning it, i noticed something. damn that water was hot. it was 87 degrees, 10 above normal. so i had already taken out 40% so i just thought y not put cold water in to make it normal again. so i put some pretty cold water in. around 60 degrees. it has been 10 hours since then, no deaths, and it is down to 75 degrees. i guess i got lucky.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

It is not an immediate death type of thing. I will lay money that you will have a wicked ick outbreak in the next 24 hours or so. It stresses the hell out of the fish and weakens their immune system to the point of allowing things like ick to nail them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DonD is totaly right. i like his first post... Bucket of cold water dumped on you while showering..

LOL..

good work.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well so far, all of my fish are perfectly fine, not one sign of stress. even no signs of stress for this fish that got caught in one of those rocks with a hole in the middle of it, he was stuck there for hours with his face in the gravel, now he is swimming around like normal. even though he has scales missing of his back!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ok, keep doing it then... dont listen to us. we dont know anything


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

The cold water in the shower isn't quite the same. At any one time there is not that much hot water in the shower. At least not as much as a bucket full. But I do agree, it isn't good.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, i only did one cold water change to lower my temp from 87 degrees to normal, i also did it slowly.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

so what about a 5 gallon bucket that has sat over night in my bedroom. with say your 20% change at room temp going in. that should be fine right?


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

OK, to make it simple, a sudden drop of more than a couple few degrees at one time is not a good idea. It may not result in any problems, but the odds are in favor of it causing issues.


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

> well so far, all of my fish are perfectly fine, not one sign of stress. even no signs of stress for this fish that got caught in one of those rocks with a hole in the middle of it, he was stuck there for hours with his face in the gravel, now he is swimming around like normal. even though he has scales missing of his back!


Stupid fish! My red did that to! I thought he would never be able to enter that hole! But he did and he got armed on the face and had some scars on he's back.









Anyway, I took this stupid rock out!









Now he's healing well, and have no sign of this incident anymore ...









BE CAREFULL WITH THOSE ROCKS GUYS!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they are very evil rocks if you have fish larger than the holes in them. but mine is doing just fine.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Close this thread already!!!
It would be in your best interest to try to add water that is as close as the tempature of the water in the tank!!!!
Its not rocket science guys.


----------

